
Bill Nye on climate change: 'It’s not 50 to 75 years away–it’s 10 or 15' [video] - cardamomo
http://www.msnbc.com/velshi-ruhle/bill-nye-climate-change-its-not-50-75-years-away-its-10-or-15
======
orionblastar
Wants to disable my ad block, my web browser not included in their list.

